# Think they're going to total this out?



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Yesterday, while driving home from work, my girlfriend was involved in a car accident. She was driving down the interstate at 65mph when a pill popper with a suspended license changed lanes into the side of her truck causing her to spin sideways. While sideways, she got tagged in the bed corner by a 4-runner before coming to a stop. The guy who caused the accident has insurance. She had 3 witnesses stop and give her their info. The police say that it's 100% the fault of the guy with the suspended license.

I've read online that if the damage is more than 60% of the cars value, they total it out in Texas. 

NADA says that the truck is worth somewhere between $3200-$5500. The truck was in near mint condition, without even a single scratch inside the bed and out, before the accident.

While waiting on the insurance adjuster to come out and look at it, I am wondering if they will total it out. And, if so, I am tempted to buy it back, replace the bed myself, and continue on with the life of the truck. It's a 2004 Ranger.

I've looked it over fairly well, and the only damage is body damage.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

cost or repairs>value of the car=total. Then keep the truck, take repair money and give to some well priced body guy to fix. 

_Typically, cars are considered to be “totaled” when the cost to repair the vehicle is higher than the actual cash value (ACV) of the vehicle. Practically speaking, however, it is not always practical to repair a vehicle, even if the cost of repair is less than its ACV. A vehicle worth $4,000 requiring $3,000 in repairs might be considered “totaled” by an insurer even though the cost of repair is less than its value before the accident. Insurance companies will typically consider such a vehicle to be a total loss, even though the repairs are only 75 percent of ACV.

http://www.claimsjournal.com/news/national/2013/12/05/240841.htm
_


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Borderline.

If you like the truck, take the check....then go buy a used truck bed.

A majority of totaled vehicles have front end damage. It should be easy to find a mint truck bed. Swapping out that truck bed is a Saturday morning job.

Repairing that damage on the bottom of the cab is about $200 labor. It gets painted when the new bed gets painted. Should be able to do all of it for about $1500.

Expect the insurance to figure the repair cost using a used truck bed. Normal practice. That is why it's going to be a wobbler....


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Wait and see what they say before you say anything.

I was really concerned the the last time I had damage. I expressed the opinion that I wanted it fixed, not totaled and they did it. I had to be near the max. I was hit into the back and forced into the car ahead of me. So damage front and rear.

Buying the totaled truck could be a very good deal for you. It worked well for people I know.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Why not replace the fender instead of the whole bed? Might be hard finding a dent free 2004 used bed, plus more labor prepping and painting a bed over just a fender. 
If it gets totaled won't it show on the vehicle's car fax report? Thinking down the road when you go to re-sell.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Tizzer said:


> Why not replace the fender instead of the whole bed? Might be hard finding a dent free 2004 used bed, plus more labor prepping and painting a bed over just a fender.
> If it gets totaled won't it show on the vehicle's car fax report? Thinking down the road when you go to re-sell.


I think they are pinch welded if I am not mistaken and come off as a singular unit. 

I would check Craigslist and look for a straight one.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Tizzer said:


> Why not replace the fender instead of the whole bed? Might be hard finding a dent free 2004 used bed, plus more labor prepping and painting a bed over just a fender.
> If it gets totaled won't it show on the vehicle's car fax report? Thinking down the road when you go to re-sell.


As Windows said, you can't replace the side of the bed. The only aftermarket parts are lower corners for the rust prone areas which would require you to cut out and weld in the new corners. Easiest approach would be to replace the entire bed with a used one. 

Not too concerned with reselling the truck. We planned to drive it until it was ready to be hauled to a junk yard. :laughing: We've had my '96 Ranger since it was new, and have no plans on getting rid of it either, even before the accident.



Windows on Wash said:


> I would check Craigslist and look for a straight one.


If it comes down to it, my current idea is to take the dented bed off of the truck. Then drive the truck without a bed to get the used bed and bolt it on where I buy it. I've had the bed off of my '96 Ranger so many times, I could swap them out in less than an hour.


----------



## Radcon91 (Sep 23, 2014)

Box sides are replaced all the time, though it's time consuming. They make special little hole saws for cutting the spot welds, then you tear it off and weld the new one on. 

In your case, it would be cheaper and easier to just find a whole new box. Being a really common color you have a good chance of finding one the same color. 

As a side note, truck boxes from Texas are a desirable item up here in the snowy Midwest for their lack of rust.

Josh

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I am not familiar with the statutes in Texas, but here in wide open Wyoming it is considered very dangerous for any vehicle to be driven without the bed, or fenders on them, and is a violation of the statutes.

And an immediate citation is issued, and no argument is accepted as a "get out of jail" card.
Not that it's not done, but thrown rocks and road debris is nothing to have flying around behind you.

And a quick scan through e-bay, and there are some beds there in worse shape than you have, for sale for $300.00 . And some undamaged ones too.


ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

The guy who hit my girlfriend has a suspended license. His insurance says they will not cover the accident due to him having a suspended license. Looks like I may be replacing the bed myself.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I feared that was going to happen, I have seen it.

Does your policy have collision coverage?

If so have your insurance cover it, and they will hound the pill popper until they get their money back, those insurance companies are ruthless.

Those careless fools should be locked up until they can be as responsible as the rest of us.

I apologize for the rant, as I said I have been in your shoes myself.


ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I just relayed your message to her. She does have collision coverage.



de-nagorg said:


> Those careless fools should be locked up until they can be as responsible as the rest of us.
> 
> I apologize for the rant, as I said I have been in your shoes myself.
> 
> ...


No need for the apology. I completely agree with you.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

That sucks man. I love how it's "your problem" because "their client" didn't have his crap together.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Yup, turn in the claim to her insurance. They can decide to go after the other insurance company or driver for reimbursement. Just because the other vehicle's insurance company initially says they won't pay does not mean they are always legally able to deny coverage. Her insurance company will be obligated to pay for the damage and they employ an army of lawyers to seek restitution. At the very least the other driver may not be able to get his license until he settles the matter with them.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

About a year ago I let my agent add an "uninsured driver" rider to my policy, it added about 20% to the premiums, and this is why.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage is for bodily injury, not collision damage. If you or passengers are injured in a hit and run or by a driver with no insurance or not enough insurance to cover the injuries. You can recover medical expenses, pain and suffering or lost wages. For damage to your car done by a driver with no insurance you must have collision.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

She followed you guys advice yesterday afternoon, and promptly contacted her insurance. Thanks. I had been trying to get her to contact them, but I guess she had to hear it from someone else. :wacko:

Her insurance sent her to a body shop of their choice, and set her up with a rental car. 

The body shop says that it's borderline if they can fix it, but they think they will be able to repair it. They gave her a list of things they would have to do. One of the things is to replace the entire passenger side bed panel. I haven't been able to find the panel online, but a body shop would definitely have better sources for materials than I know of. 

A few of the things on the list stuck out to me as strange, but maybe it's just part of their procedure. One of the things was to remove the plastic pad from the rear bumper and inspect it. Listed as 0.2hrs for labor. The plastic pad is the part on the bumper where your foot would go if you were to use it as a step. The bumper and pad has no damage.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

As a side note, you can take it to any body shop of YOUR choice, and it will be fixed, It's not who the insurance company wants it's the car owners choice.

And they always add those little .2 hour things , but do nothing, just to get more $.


BEEN THERE, SEEN IT.


ED


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

That is when you say no to the stuff that doesn't make sense. They can weasel out a lot on insurance claims. The problem is that her premiums may go up just because she filed a claim. Insurance companies are dicks like that. It doesn't matter to them who is at fault, they just want more money.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

getrex said:


> The problem is that her premiums may go up just because she filed a claim. Insurance companies are dicks like that. It doesn't matter to them who is at fault, they just want more money.


It depends on the policy and the insurance company. Not all are like that. She asked if her insurance would go up because of this, and they told her no, because it wasn't her fault. Someone else drove into her. 

------

Her insurance also called and gave her an update yesterday. They have tried 3 times to contact the other guys insurance and cannot get them to answer their calls. Her insurance told her that it will move to litigation and that they are going to pursue the guy who is at fault. 

They also told her that they are going to repair her truck. The new bed panel has been ordered, and the truck should move on to the paint department in a week.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Sounds like the un-licensed driver has a crooked insurance company, If their office does not answer their phone.

See I told you that your insurance company would get things in progress. 


Anyway , I am glad that things are looking better.


ED


----------



## Radcon91 (Sep 23, 2014)

The reason I think body shops add on those stupid little .2 hour things here and there is because the insurance company always hacks apart the estimate. My dad hated a majority of insurance companies because he'd send them an estimate and a day or two later it'd come back saying to use used or aftermarket parts instead of factory new. Or it would say to repair something instead of replace it. You'd think they'd trust the estimate from a guy that's been doing it for 40 years...

Josh

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osh (Apr 17, 2010)

I love how you guy's whine about 12 minutes of labor. That rear bumper should come off because the bed has to come off the chassis to R&I the bedside and to refinish the bedside and the front bed panel. Insurance companies always go used or aftermarket on anything 2 years old or older if possible, the exception is the squeaky wheel who may or may not get their way. Should also blend the tailgate and the door.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Osh said:


> I love how you guy's whine about 12 minutes of labor. That rear bumper should come off because the bed has to come off the chassis to R&I the bedside and to refinish the bedside and the front bed panel. Insurance companies always go used or aftermarket on anything 2 years old or older if possible, the exception is the squeaky wheel who may or may not get their way. Should also blend the tailgate and the door.


I was just pointing out an observation that I dismissed as being part of the procedure. How is that whining?


----------



## Osh (Apr 17, 2010)

The reason I think body shops add on those stupid little .2 hour things here and there is because the insurance company always hacks apart the estimate

And they always add those little .2 hour things , but do nothing, just to get more $.

Just saying there are bigger fish to fry. Nobody is making $$$ on .2 labor. The bigger problem is the painter who gets .9 to blend an adjacent panel. I'd like to see someone prep, mask and paint one and make money.


----------

